# ProDen PlaqueOff



## huskyluv

I've been getting comments on how great my dogs' teeth look so I thought I'd take the time to share what I have been using and my thoughts on it. I've been using a product called ProDen PlaqueOff










I did a search on the forum for this product and found mention of it in various threads but no real thorough reviews so this is my take on it.

Prior to using this product I heavily relied on Petzlife Oral Care spray for years. The Petzlife was very effective however it contains a lot of ingredients, some of which are concerning to some pet parents, and none of my dogs liked the taste of Petzlife which often resulted in them fleeing as soon as I brought the Petzlife bottle out. Not to mention with Petzlife I had to time my usage of it so that the dogs didn't eat or drink for 30 minutes before and after application. This led to minor problems such as me picking up the water bowl and forgetting to put it back down after an hour, or forgetting to spray their teeth some days because I didn't think of it at the right time. Plus I'd have to wash my hands after wrestling to spray all the dogs in the mouths, a minor complaint but an extra step nonetheless. 

Fast forward to earlier this year when I decided to give ProDen PlaqueOff a try. PlaqueOff is made with only ONE completely natural ingredient, seaweed. Specifically it is the seaweed ascophyllum nodosum. Basically, the product works by being ingested then being secreted in the saliva which allows it to work its magic (no, not really magic) on the dogs teeth. The label says to give the product 3-8 weeks for results to be seen. I noticed a minor difference in my Siberian husky's teeth starting around 4 weeks after starting the product but it was between 6-8 weeks that the results became really noticeable to people besides myself. And yes, people truly noticed and commented and wanted to know what I was doing for my dogs teeth.

PlaqueOff comes in a coarse "powder" form, similar to coarse black pepper, which you simply mix into your dogs food. The bottle includes a really tiny scoop for measuring. According to the label, dogs under 25 lbs get 1/2-1 scoop; dogs 25-50 lbs get 1-2 scoops; and dogs over 50 lbs get 2-3 scoops daily. 

My 5 lb Chihuahua, Prince, gets 1/2 scoop and my 56 lb husky gets 1 scoop daily. Since you mix it in their food they don't even know it's there and there's no fighting to get them to take it. Mixing it in their food also means I don't have to worry about remembering to keep them away from food/water for 30 minutes before and after like with Petzlife. It's also easier for me to remember to give it to them everyday because it's become part of my daily food prep routine along with all the other supplements I add to their food. And no slobbery hands to wash after using this product unlike how slobber filled my hands got from fighting with and having to pull back my dogs cheeks to apply the Petzlife.

How does the effectiveness of PlaqueOff compare to that of Petzlife? I personally find them to be equally effective over time. I say "over time" because the Petzlife works faster since it is externally applied directly to the teeth. The PlaqueOff works slower because it works systemically having to be eaten, absorbed into the bloodstream via the gut, and then finally excreted in the saliva to have an effect. But ultimately I find that the end result is the same.

So I have to say that, all things considered, I prefer the PlaqueOff due to it being easier to use and having fewer and safer/natural ingredients. Price wise I'm not sure which is cheaper. Neither is very expensive so I honestly don't care since the price difference can't possibly be very significant. I paid about $15 for a small 60 gm container of PlaqueOff and so far it's lasted a good 4 months (started using it in April 2013) using 1.5 scoops/day between my 2 dogs. I have a little over a quarter of the container left still, so I expect my current container will last at least another month if not longer. All in all that's not a bad value at all. And despite my using less than the recommended amount for my sibe, I'm still getting great results.

Hopefully I covered everything and that this information might help others. I highly recommend PlaqueOff, even more than I do Petzlife.


----------



## Huly

I am going to ask about this product as the ingredients look ok but worried about the arsenic thing:

ProDen PlaqueOff Dental Powder for Dogs Cats

Ingredients - Natural plant marine algae D1070, minerals and trace minerals 22%, fibre 6%, proteins with all amino acids 6%, Omega-3 fatty acids 2%. Free of artificial coloring, preservatives, gluten, salt and sugar. 


Guaranteed Analysis


Major Components
N-free extractives 45% - 60%
Alginic acid 20% - 26%
Fucoidan 10% - 15%
Phenol 5% - 15%
Mannitol 5% - 8%
Laminaran 2% - 5%
Crude protein 5% - 10%
Crude fibre 8%


Major Minerals
Sulfur 35,000 mg/kg
Chlorine 37,000 mg/kg
Sodium 35,000 mg/kg
Lipid 30,000 mg/kg
Potassium 25,000 mg/kg
Calcium 20,000 mg/kg
Magnesium 7,000 mg/kg


Minor Minerals
Phosphorus 1,500 mg /kg
Iodine 500 - 1,200 mg /kg
Iron 150 - 1,000 mg /kg
Zinc 50 - 200 mg /kg
Boron 40 - 100 mg /kg
Manganese 10 - 50 mg /kg
Barium 15 - 50 mg /kg
Cobalt 1 - 10 mg /kg
Copper 1 - 10 mg /kg
Selenium 4 mg /kg
Nickle 2 - 5 mg /kg
Molybdenum 0.3 - 1


Vitamins
Vitamin C 500 - 2,000 mg /kg
Vitamin E 150 - 300 mg /kg
Vitamin A 30 - 60 mg /kg
Niacin 10 - 30 mg /kg
Potassium 10 mg /kg
Riboflavin 5 - 10 mg /kg
Vitamin D 4 mg /kg
Thiamin 1 - 5 mg /kg
Biothin 0.1 - 0.5 mg /kg
Folacin 0.1 - 0.5 mg /kg

Caution


•Not recommended for animals undergoing treatment for hyperthyroidism

About Arsenic (information supplied by ProDen's creator, Dr. Sune Wikner)
It is important to understand that arsenic exists everywhere in nature. There are two forms of arsenic: inorganic and organic. The former may be toxic; the latter is not. In the US the upper safe consumption limit is 2 µg arsenic per kg body weight per day. In Europe the figure is 15. Note that those figures relate to inorganic arsenic. Several studies report that the algae that used in ProDen PlaqueOff contains exclusively organic arsenic (7 µg per scoop).

Moreover, ProDen contains alginates which are poorly absorbed from the intestine into the bloodstream. Instead they are excreted via feces. The alginates found in PlaqueOff have another well known property. They bind heavy metals like Strontium, Arsenic, Lead and Cadmium. Then the heavy metals leave the body via feces with the alginates and do not enter the blood. In fact, people living near nuclear plants in the US are recommended to eat algae if there is a risk for strontium leaking from the plant.

Therefore, there is no risk for arsenic poisoning for pets taking ProDen PlaqueOff.


----------



## huskyluv

What you posted seems to suggest that arsenic is not a concern. I have no qualms using this product as a know kelp has many positive health benefits besides just the dental benefit.

Who are you planning to ask about it if you don't mind my asking? Your vet?


----------



## Huly

huskyluv said:


> What you posted seems to suggest that arsenic is not a concern. I have no qualms using this product as a know kelp has many positive health benefits besides just the dental benefit.
> 
> Who are you planning to ask about it if you don't mind my asking? Your vet?


A holistic nutrition specialist I use or my Vet who is also holistic. 

I am just a freak when anyone mention arsenic


----------



## huskyluv

Please share what you find out if you don't mind. I'd like to know what they say for the sake of knowing.


----------



## Huly

huskyluv said:


> Please share what you find out if you don't mind. I'd like to know what they say for the sake of knowing.


NP a year or so ago I watched a program on arsenic in apple juice on DR Oz and it has freaked me out since. I will email Kim tomorrow to see what she thinks on this.


----------



## Zorana1125

Christie I would love to know as well. Lola will not let me brush her teeth so this may be a great option if it checks out!! Thanks ladies!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210

Thanks Valerie and Christie! I've only been using it a short time, but I can't wait to see the results! Angel wiggles his head and won't keep still everytime I get near him with the toothbrush!

Price is insignificant in this case! It can't possibly be more costly than a dental every year! lol And it sounds safe! So, I'm in! 

If it works on Angel's teeth, then it truly is a "miracle!"


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi

I will also be keen to hear if you think this is completely safe, please keep us informed xx


----------



## Huly

I am going to send it to Kim tomorrow to get het take


----------



## Triciad

I've used arsenic before as a homeopathic for nausea (for one of my chis that throws up a lot)
Like so many things it depends on form and dosage
But I'm sure you'll find out more from your nutritionist 
As for teeth I use Leba III



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly

Hm Kim never mentioned the arsenic but she has issues with Kelp:

Her response:

Hi Christie

So I read over the product. The ingredient they are using is really brown algae or also known as Kelp. Kelp contains many nutrients, minerals etc. It's also high in iodine. Would I use this product? Not necessarily because most dogs already receive an abundance of supplements via commercial foods. So although this product may work and have good reviews I would consider the long term affect on all of the body's internal organs. Kelp isn't going to just get in the body and say "hey I'm here to fight plaque ONLY, I can't benefit or harm the body in any other way"! 
I personally like to use something more natural to a dog (haven't seen any dogs jumping in the water in a scuba suit to go find brown algae) !!! I use raw chicken necks with my guys. Gnawing on the bone (some dogs have to be taught this and not gulp the bone - so you hold it for them) cleans teeth very quickly. Cricket's teeth get very hard plaque build up and the necks will whiten them up in 20-30 days depending if I remember to give them to her! A lot of my customers have been weary or scared to do this and then when they try it they say "wow, these work great" ! We are now selling a lot of chicken necks! 

Kim


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Huly said:


> Hm Kim never mentioned the arsenic but she has issues with Kelp:
> 
> Her response:
> 
> Hi Christie
> 
> So I read over the product. The ingredient they are using is really brown algae or also known as Kelp. Kelp contains many nutrients, minerals etc. It's also high in iodine. Would I use this product? Not necessarily because most dogs already receive an abundance of supplements via commercial foods. So although this product may work and have good reviews I would consider the long term affect on all of the body's internal organs. Kelp isn't going to just get in the body and say "hey I'm here to fight plaque ONLY, I can't benefit or harm the body in any other way"!
> I personally like to use something more natural to a dog (haven't seen any dogs jumping in the water in a scuba suit to go find brown algae) !!! I use raw chicken necks with my guys. Gnawing on the bone (some dogs have to be taught this and not gulp the bone - so you hold it for them) cleans teeth very quickly. Cricket's teeth get very hard plaque build up and the necks will whiten them up in 20-30 days depending if I remember to give them to her! A lot of my customers have been weary or scared to do this and then when they try it they say "wow, these work great" ! We are now selling a lot of chicken necks!
> 
> Kim


We love chicken necks over here!! Okay, Odie loves them and I think they're disgusting, but they do work. I can't get a toothbrush in her mouth to save my life so we've always done necks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly

KrystalLeigh said:


> We love chicken necks over here!! Okay, Odie loves them and I think they're disgusting, but they do work. I can't get a toothbrush in her mouth to save my life so we've always done necks.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I pretty much follow what Kim thinks as she has never led me wrong on a product so we will be doing necks too in the future.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Huly said:


> I pretty much follow what Kim thinks as she has never led me wrong on a product so we will be doing necks too in the future.


I bet your guys will love them too! Princess Odessa won't touch them with her paws, but she gets more excited about eating them than anything else. It takes her awhile to get through one too so it makes sense that they would be great for their teeth. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly

KrystalLeigh said:


> I bet your guys will love them too! Princess Odessa won't touch them with her paws, but she gets more excited about eating them than anything else. It takes her awhile to get through one too so it makes sense that they would be great for their teeth.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bg waits for Sonny to get a bully sticks etc soft then steals it! She then turns into evil child holding it with her paws and all snarly lol Not sure how she will react to this LOL


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Huly said:


> Bg waits for Sonny to get a bully sticks etc soft then steals it! She then turns into evil child holding it with her paws and all snarly lol Not sure how she will react to this LOL


Hahaha should be interesting. The cats always come around when Odie has them so I started fencing her off so she could enjoy them in peace. Otherwise she sees them coming and tries to go hide it. Yuck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly

KrystalLeigh said:


> Hahaha should be interesting. The cats always come around when Odie has them so I started fencing her off so she could enjoy them in peace. Otherwise she sees them coming and tries to go hide it. Yuck!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bg would drop the bone and run and hide if Huly came near! CHICKEN


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi

Thanks for letting us know. Chicken necks sound the way forward! I've no idea what a chicken neck looks like lol! I can't bare to touch meat but really considering getting hypnotised or something because my dogs are missing out on so much. How big is a chicken neck? And would it be fed instead of a meal or like as a treat? Sorry if I sound a bit dumb! Xx


----------



## huskyluv

I am not convinced that there is any harm in using PlaqueOff. I know of people who use kelp as a supplement for arthritis and joint problems and have never heard of any negative side effects. I don't deny that raw is a better option but it's not something for everyone and I think PlaqueOff is a good alternative to people who don't feed raw meaty bones. I haven't seen anything to suggest the PlaqueOff would be detrimental to a dogs health.

Thanks for sharing, Christie!


----------



## KrystalLeigh

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Chicken necks sound the way forward! I've no idea what a chicken neck looks like lol! I can't bare to touch meat but really considering getting hypnotised or something because my dogs are missing out on so much. How big is a chicken neck? And would it be fed instead of a meal or like as a treat? Sorry if I sound a bit dumb! Xx


The sizes vary. I get ones that are quite small, maybe 3" long and 1" wide. I've seen ones twice that size though. We use them instead of a meal, as Odie is always full after one. They're a little... phallic looking. 

I used to be really disgusted by touching raw meat (especially because I don't eat it and have probably only prepared it maybe twice in my whole life) until I worked at a wildlife park and had to cut up baby chicks with scissors. :-? I still have trouble with the chicken feet. I bought a bag and I always put everything into individual bags in my freezer so I just have to grab one to thaw. I touched about two and I'm ashamed to say I threw out the rest. I just couldn't do it. The nails were poking through the bags and I just got grossed out. That's my limit! haha


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi

Omg I wouldn't of been able to do it to the poor little chicks  I'm just too soft when it comes to animals! I think I need to try toughen up a bit! 
Thanks for the info on chicken necks I'm going to see if my mum could pick some up for me and give it to my two x


----------

